# Joe Cocker Concert



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Heard old Joe last night at the Pavillion. I gotta say I was impressed with his chops. He sounded real solid. Sang most of his hits pretty much how he recorded them. Needless to say he had a great band backing him up. Huey Lewis and the News sounded pretty good as well. Not a big fan but I can really appreciate the world class musicians that are in their 60s and still swinging the ax!


----------

